# Depersonalization and Fiction



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I was wondering if there were any works of fiction that were either based on depersonalization or inspired by it. I know about existentialism and Sartre, but are there any other novels/short stories that are somehow related to DP? I'm curious to see how different authors would treat the subject.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Try Edgar Allan Poes short story, 'The Man of the Crowd'.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Interesting. I don't know if I really understood it beyond the most obvious, about a man who has no place. But hortulus animae? what the hell is that about? After doing a search on it I still don't understand the cryptic references.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm not I'm sure what Poe was trying to get at either. I interpreted it as a kind of reverse agrophobia. Sort of. I felt some strange empathy with the lead characters anxiety, in in a way, and the narrators obsession with him. Better that than relating to a shaved Orangutan murderer I guess. (Murder in the Rue Morgue)

Hortulus animae is a catholic prayer book, according to Google, beyond that I haven't the foggiest..


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

probably one of the most dp'ed book I ever read was "Under Plum Lake" by Lionel Davidson. I don't know if it's still in print. It's about a boy who discovers an underground world beneath a lake, and when he returns to this world, nothing feels real and his family thinks he's gone insane. has anyone here read it?


----------

